# Headrest removal on 2014 cruze



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Its possible to remove all four headrests. Where the two metal rods come out from the seat you will notice on one side a tab that needs to be pressed in, on the other side you will notice a small hole, use a paper clip to press into it while pulling the headrest out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just in case you also need to remove your rears.... The rear seat headrests have a button on one side that you can easily see, also one on the other metal rod hiding at the base in the fabric of the seat.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 is this way, two tabs on the rear ones have to be pressed in to remove them. Think you need three hands to do this, but manage with two somehow. Have to be removed to drop the rear seat backs. 

Fronts only have one tab, like said, the other one has a pin hole in it. Cut off paper clip in a pair of pliers helps, a third hand to pull it out definitely helps. But they are super easy to install, just slide them back in.


----------

